# Is free floating that important?



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So after what feels like a lifetime of looking at different bolt action rifles I have found one I really like it is a Weatherby Vanguard S2 which has guaranteed sub MOA groups with high quality ammo. My main use for this will be hunting. My concerns are from what iv read they are not free floated barrels and I have read a lot of different things about free floating being important for accuracy, and since my gun budget is not as big as I would wish I worried about making the wrong choice with this purchase. my question is on a firearm that will guarantee accuracy does a free floated barrel really matter?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

NickAcker23 said:


> So after what feels like a lifetime of looking at different bolt action rifles I have found one I really like it is a Weatherby Vanguard S2 which has guaranteed sub MOA groups with high quality ammo. My main use for this will be hunting. My concerns are from what iv read they are not free floated barrels and I have read a lot of different things about free floating being important for accuracy, and since my gun budget is not as big as I would wish I worried about making the wrong choice with this purchase. my question is on a firearm that will guarantee accuracy does a free floated barrel really matter?


Not on that model. Perhaps if you wish to achieve(and it's a big perhaps) smaller groups than sub moa, which sub moa is more than adequate on any hunting rifle in my book.

I own the older Vanguard made by Howa and in the box was the proof of it's sub moa ability and further attested by my own shooting, it's a 300 Weatherby Magnum. Just buy it and don't worry about it would be my advice, you can't do better for the money in my opinion.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner said:


> Not on that model. Perhaps if you wish to achieve(and it's a big perhaps) smaller groups than sub moa, which sub moa is more than adequate on any hunting rifle in my book.
> 
> I own the older Vanguard made by Howa and in the box was the proof of it's sub moa ability and further attested by my own shooting, it's a 300 Weatherby Magnum. Just buy it and don't worry about it would be my advice, you can't do better for the money in my opinion.


+1 Denner. Nick. if you want to improve on the guaranteed sub MOA it isn't a hard job to free float the barrel yourself. another trick for accuracy is to glass bed the action and the first few inches of the barrel. You can get the tools/materials @ Midway and the instructions on youtube.
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Used to be, rifles had wooden stocks.
Wood is susceptible to moisture in the air, which it readily absorbs.
When dry wood (_i.e._, a rifle stock) absorbs moisture, it warps. Maybe only a little, but it always warps.
When a rifle stock that contacts the gun's barrel warps, it moves the barrel out of zero. It can also change the barrel's vibration pattern.
The resultant loss of expected accuracy caused many riflemen to free-float their rifles' barrels, to get them away from the stocks' influence.

Nowadays, we often use either laminated or entirely-synthetic rifle stocks.
They don't absorb moisture in the same way, and neither do they warp in the same way.
So in many cases, it is no longer necessary to free-float a rifle's barrel.
In fact, if the stock never warps, firm contact with the end of the gun's fore-end can make a barrel more accurate.

I have always free-floated my rifle's barrel, even now that it's in a synthetic stock.
But that's because I sometimes use a bipod.
When my rifle is used offhand, it maintains a good zero. But if the barrel contacts its fore-end, and I rest it on its bipod, the barrel's vibration pattern changes, as does its zero.
Therefore, I free-float my rifle's barrel.

Experiment: Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

+1 Steve. One other variable is the synthetic stocks reaction to heat or cold can change your first shot accuracy as well as with sustained fire. IMHO free floating has little on the downside and the possibility for an inexpensive gain in accuracy.
GW


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Free floating barrels are a must for a rifle, unfortunately most base rifles come with cheap, flimsy stocks. Not having a properly bedded action with a free floating barrel will effect the barrels harmonics and "whip". Thus, your shot placement won't be as accurate and repeatable. You should be able to slip a piece of paper or dollar under the barrel all the way up to the action freely without resistance. Beware of factory stocks that have flex in them, meaning when you grip the rifle the sides of the stock push in on the barrel and effect the harmonics of the barrel. Most manufacturers really skimp on the stock part of the rifle nowadays.

I recommend looking at aftermarket stocks with an aluminum bedding block in them for rigidity. You can have a glass bedding job done as well, but can sometimes be overkill. Soon as I got my Rem 700 SPS, I threw the stock away and put it in a B&C stock. 
Another consideration that will effect a rifles accuracy and repeatability is the torque pounds on the action screws. Invest in a torque driver to ensure your not over tightening the action into the stock... same goes for scope rings.

Know what your getting into with the model your looking at and see if the stock is junk and if aftermarket stocks are available.

Just my 2 cents from my experience with long range and short range precision shooting.... no hunting experience.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Having a correctly bedded rifle, free floating barrel with propper torque can mean the difference between a shotgun pattern and this...







5 shot group at 100yrds using a standard Rem 700 in an aftermarket stock... and a lot of practice.


----------

